# Nova / Graco 390



## Edrick (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm looking at getting the 390 on sale for $660. I do light set painting and interior painting for some of the Theater / Television Studios we work at. On top of that I'm renovating our home so I'll have to paint the whole house. I'm curious as to peoples thoughts on the 390? Is it worth upgrading to the 395 or should a 390 do just fine?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

It's a great "entry level" commercial grade sprayer. Until you hit 150+ gal a month usage.

Mine is getting cranky at that rate, I have to smack it with a hammer if I give it a day off to get it going, but hey thats not really an issue.


----------



## Edrick (Feb 26, 2014)

driftweed said:


> It's a great "entry level" commercial grade sprayer. Until you hit 150+ gal a month usage.
> 
> Mine is getting cranky at that rate, I have to smack it with a hammer if I give it a day off to get it going, but hey thats not really an issue.


Yeah I don't see myself going past that point anytime soon, I suppose I'm more curious as to the different paints it can handle if there's any reason to going with a bigger unit. 

or why I'd want to spend a few hundred bucks for the 395 compared to 390.

The 390 can do Enamel, Stain and Latex right?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I can't answer that, I do exclusively latex. I do know that shellac paints *cough*Binz*wheeze* if you don't thoroughly purge it out it can gunk up the seals.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the 390 will spray all of that and as I said in another thread the 390 and 395 have the same motor and pump just a different circuit board that creates a fractional difference in GPM


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm picking up a 390 next week at the SW sale.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Sale next week? I know we got a 35% off bucket sale soon...I'm gonna call these guys up (may have some spare cash next weekend)


----------



## Edrick (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah it's about $200 off on the sale


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Edrick said:


> Yeah it's about $200 off on the sale


Shut the front door!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

You can get Graco Refurbished 390's off eBay for $550 shipped.

After my electric went down earlier in the year and I had to use my gas sprayer to finish cabinets I'm thinking I will scoop one up the next time eBay runs a 10% eBay bucks promotion.

$495 is pretty good.


----------

